# Oral ivermectin dosage - important!



## BaileyBoy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! :happybunny:

My bun has ear mites and I have recently bought some oral Ivermectin - 0.8g/L .

Are mites under "The Mange Dose" ? If it is, the bottle states to give your rabbit 0.5mL/kg

However, I have found so much conflicting information that says to give quite different amounts!!!

One website said to give "Ivermectin: 0.4 mg/kg, PO (oral) or SC (subcutaneous injection), 3 times at intervals of 14 days (life cycle of _Psoroptes cuniculi_ is 21 days); 0.2 mg/kg has been found ineffective" http://medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/earmite/Psoroptes.htm

A rabbit rescue founder near me recommended 0.5ml/kg orally and 0.1ml in the ear

What do YOU guys think? Remembering my Ivermectin strength is 0.8g/L, how much is the dose? 

I really don't want to give my bunny too less or too strong of a dose - any advice, tips and case studies from you guys would be great!

Thank you ink iris:

P.S. I live in Australia, if that changes anything:blushan:


----------



## Azerane (Mar 18, 2014)

It could vary depending on the weight of your rabbit too  I was at a meeting tonight, and overheard her giving someone (for medium size white rabbit) ivermectin to give 0.2mL every other day over the course of 10 days (so five doses). Which doesn't help you at all, lol. I'm not sure if there's different strengths of ivermectin, which is where the different amounts could be coming from. Someone else will know better than me


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 18, 2014)

Anything in the ears does drain to the stomach. I use Ivamec brand which is way stronger so, I use 0.01 ml/lb of rabbit (that's about 0.02 ml per kg.) But yours is a lot weaker than Ivamec brand so, for ears I'd go 0.3 ml/kg or 0.1 per pound. That may be a bit under the package but, it should do the job and, be safe. Better to go too light than to heave in rabbits.

For ear mites, I prefer using VetRx Rabbit Remedy, it's herbal and, safer without the strict dosage concers - 2-4 drops swabbed in each ear twice, 2-3 days apart does the trick but, I have uses Ivamec when I was out of VetRx.


----------



## JBun (Mar 18, 2014)

The best thing is to contact your vet for correct dosing information. Aside from that, medirabbits information is correct. You just have to ensure that your calculations are correct as an overdose can have serious consequences. You also don't want to underdose, as that may also not be effective against the mites. 

Also something to be aware of is that dutch/vm marked rabbits, can have a particular sensitivity to ivermectin, and giving a 'normal' dose to them can be toxic.

Another med that can be used as a spot treatment is Revolution(selamectin). I believe it's also safer to use with dutch/vm rabbits.


----------

